# Platys



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

My tank was looking a little bare and I was itching to buy some more fish, so I bought a quartet of red micky mouse platys today. 3 females and a male. I've been reading that they do best in groups of 6 or more, and I'm wondering - do they interspecies breed/interact? I'd like to get some gold ones if I can find them in a week or so, and just wanted to make sure they'd all be buddies. Anyone have any experience with platys and want to chime in? Thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

IMO a group of four plates is just fine- a trio is often recommended. And yes, since they are all the same species they will interbreed, just like a red male betta and a blue female betta.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

I have platies. I know quite a bit of them since I raise there fry and such.

There is really only one breed of platy. So mickies will breed with pineapples so on and so forth. High fins with mickey's yadda.

When some one says Micky mouse platy it really is only referring to a Characteristic of the fish. Such as when some says Oh look at that blue betta, or that its a crown tail. Its only in reference to the look of the tail, and really truly isn't a breed, just a genetic trait.

Platy's will readily interbreed with Swordtails. Its how they got all the different colors and fin variations. In both species.

Does that answer your question?

Also you can keep two platy's but yes they do do better with females out numbering the males.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome, yes that answers my question! I only bought 4 today because it was 4/$10 and if possible I'd like to get a couple of a different color (which they didn't have today). They really pop against the green plants and my female bettas don't seem to mind them at all. 

Is it true that they breed like crazy? I know I had swordtails when I was a lot younger and never had the pleasure of seeing babies. Might be fun to have some little ones and just see how well they survive amongst all the plants in my tank, haha! I do have a breeder box if necessary but don't really have room for a ton of platys...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. If you just let them be born in a heavily planted tank some will survive but the other fish will, erm... Control the population.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Good, that's what I want, haha. They are currently in a tank with female bettas, corys, otos, amano shrimp and a bunch of snails. It's basically a plant jungle though, so lots of hiding spots. Not going to lie, I haven't seen my otos in weeks but I know they're in there, haha!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Yup. If you just let them be born in a heavily planted tank some will survive but the other fish will, erm... Control the population.


That way you would only get maybe two or three smart fry to survive, make sure you feed though ground up fish flakes ( or first bites, or bbs) if you want them to grow up.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

So far I'm loving my platies. They've definitely opened up already and are very active and fun to watch, not to mention colorful. The one thing I've noticed though is HOLY COW DO THEY POOP A LOT. I swear, every time I look at them they are pooping!!! Haha. I've read that's normal, but wow. Guess I wasn't expecting that. Small price to pay...haha.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

I have 3 red wag and 1 gold twin bar and they all get along fine with each other. And they are little piggies they act like they are hungry all the time.


----------

